# Uber driver shot and killed on Okaloosa Island



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OKALOOSA COUNTY, Fla. -

The Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office is looking for a person of interest connected to a deadly shooting Sunday morning.

Investigators said an Uber driver, identified as 29-year-old Filip Kirilov, was shot found dead in his vehicle around 6:30 a.m. on Santa Rosa Boulevard. Deputies believe he was killed sometime between 4 a.m. And 6 a.m.

A motive for the killing has not been determined.

The sheriff's office released a surveillance camera image of the person of interest. Investigators are asking people who noticed anything suspicious in the area of Santa Rosa Boulevard and Nautilus Court to call the sheriff's office at 850-651-7400 or Emerald Coast Crime Stoppers at 850-863-TIPS.










http://www.fox10tv.com/story/38496558/uber-driver-shot-and-killed-on-okaloosa-island


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The security camera lens is made out of Vaseline??


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 238837
> 
> 
> OKALOOSA COUNTY, Fla. -
> ...


My childhood home is a mile away from there!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The security camera lens is made out of Vaseline??


This explains how the suspect slipped away.



In all seriousness, though, this is a tragedy, and it can happen to any of us - any of us. My thoughts are with his family - I would be devastated.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

How do they know it's a case of Uber driver?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

why release a video when you can release a grainy image instead


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I bet the victims family will get five dollar credits to the funeral. Boober “cares”


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> I bet the victims family will get five dollar credits to the funeral. Boober "cares"


Oh, that's _cold_.


----------



## M. Night Shyamalan (Jun 5, 2018)

This is why we need facial recognition software...


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

*Former taxi cab driver charged in shooting death of Uber driver*
http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/20...ged-in-shooting-death-of-uber-driver?start=13

Ok, they say the shooter is Former Taxi cab driver.

You know it's bad when it changed to former Uber/Lyft driver, time to call a quit???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

A former cabbie, using a burner phone and the name “Joe Smith.” I never met an cabbie who wasn’t unhinged. 
But the cabbie cartels will respond by digging up Pam Anderson to do another pos ad slamming rideshare operators.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My childhood home is a mile away from there!


I was stationed at Eglin AFB back in the day. A very pretty and laid back area from what I remember. Okaloosa Island looks like it has built up a lot since then. I can remember the Air Force having a radar site on the island, east of the bridge from Fort Walton Beach. It was a captured Soviet SAM with an American operator - and our fighter pilots used to practice against it using our electronic counter measures (ECM). I was an ECM troop back then. I don't remember those houses being there on the island, though. It was mostly natural back then - minus the Air Force site and a couple of buildings.

Anyways, that man accused of doing the shooting looks like he had a regulation haircut (AFR 35-10) at one time. He might have been in the Air Force at one time. (Good grief, 35 years later and I can still remember that regulation number - uggghh - It's amazing what Uncle Sam drilled into our heads back then - lol).


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

My father was a ground radio/radar operator back in the 1960s-70s. I was told he used to practice shooting down shit over
the Gulf of Mexico.

This is a picture of him on our front porch in Fort Walton. (1967)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 238837
> 
> 
> OKALOOSA COUNTY, Fla. -
> ...


Had a big birthday party shooting in Punta Gorda.
Weather heats up . . .


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

This is why Uber/Lyft needs to do passenger verification.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

RochesterUberDriver said:


> This is why Uber/Lyft needs to do passenger verification.


That's what I thought they have done until I experienced strange weiredos in the backseats and all these horror stories that a few drivers and riders have been shot......


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This is why I prefer to drive rich white people around.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I live few minutes away from Tijuana,Mexico on US side . But for years Yellow cab company was the first you meet when you cross the border. And if you decide to take Uber - see YouTube videos what will happen to you if you do it right next to yellow cabs.
This was going on until last year when they went too far and beat someone up badly who if I am understanding it correctly ( don't quote me on that, someone told me) was also a relative of a high government official over there. 
That pissed government officials so much , they banned Yellow cabs from the border altogether.
Now you can order Uber freely and only cheap taxis called Taxi Libre there and no yellow allowed even today.
Here is article from last year if someone wants to read about it
https://www.google.com/amp/www.sand...ifornia/sd-me-tjtaxis-20170714-story,amp.html


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My father was a ground radio/radar operator back in the 1960s-70s. I was told he used to practice shooting down shit over
> the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> This is a picture of him on our front porch in Fort Walton. (1967)
> ...


Did he operate those SAMs by any chance? Back then, when the Israeli's would capture a SAM from the Arabs, the US would eventually get the SAMs (and other Soviet hardware). The SAMs were (re)installed at two sites in the US: Nellis AFB (Las Vegas); and from Fort Walton Beach to Tampa along the coast. The Air Force had small sites out there, where one of those SAMs would be. Those SAMs had the latest software in them that we knew about and our pilots used to fly against them for practice to get familiar with the aircraft's ECM, and to practice taking out the SAM. Myself, I was in the 33rd TFW and repaired the ECM for those F-15s. Loved the work and Florida. Didn't care for the Air Force's politics so much.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Had a big birthday party shooting in Punta Gorda.
> Weather heats up . . .


Punta Gorda is* 533 miles from Okaloosa Island.*

*New Orleans is 244 miles* from Okaloosa Island.

Just sayin'...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

just_me said:


> Did he operate those SAMs by any chance? Back then, when the Israeli's would capture a SAM from the Arabs, the US would eventually get the SAMs (and other Soviet hardware). The SAMs were (re)installed at two sites in the US: Nellis AFB (Las Vegas); and from Fort Walton Beach to Tampa along the coast. The Air Force had small sites out there, where one of those SAMs would be. Those SAMs had the latest software in them that we knew about and our pilots used to fly against them for practice to get familiar with the aircraft's ECM, and to practice taking out the SAM. Myself, I was in the 33rd TFW and repaired the ECM for those F-15s. Loved the work and Florida. Didn't care for the Air Force's politics so much.


He worked with 4756th DRONE SQUADRON out of Tyndall.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The security camera lens is made out of Vaseline??


Image blurred to protect his _identity _


----------

